# Nurse ka kasi 'di ba?



## jospalato

Please friends, help me translate this. Thank you.

Nurse ka kc diba? tsk..la kasi akong ibang mapagtanungan e..worried lang ako sa ka kilala ko baka nagddala na sya ng sakit sa kung saan saan .


----------



## Alakdan

jospalato said:


> Please friends, help me translate this. Thank you.
> 
> Nurse ka kc diba? tsk..la kasi akong ibang mapagtanungan e..worried lang ako sa ka kilala ko baka nagddala na sya ng sakit sa kung saan saan .


 
This is written with text/chat speak.

Nurse ka kasi 'di ba? - You are a nurse, aren't you?  Could also be You are a nurse, right?

Tsk, wala kasi akong ibang mapagtanungan. - Tsk, I don't know who else to ask.

Worried lang ako sa ka kilala ko baka nagdadala na siya ng sakit kung saan saan. - I'm just worried about someone I know, who might be spreading disease everywhere.

Key words:
mapagtanungan, root word tanong = question/inquiry
nagdadala, root word dala= to bring
kakilala, root word kilala= aquaintance, someone you know
sakit = disease/illness


----------



## jospalato

Thank you for the explanation. It was email, but I believe that a person is a lazy to writte it completly without abbreviation.

Can you please explain to me this "kc"? I know it's kasi. Does it mean "because"?


----------



## Alakdan

Yes, "kasi" is because.  Direct transalation of Nurse ka kasi diba? is Nurse - you - because - aren't you.

It can also be written as Because you are a nurse . . . If the speaker is sure of the other person's profession.  But in the context of the original statement, the speaker was unsure.  So it was presented as a question.


----------



## niernier

jospalato said:


> Thank you for the explanation. It was email, but I believe that a person is a lazy to writte it completly without abbreviation.
> 
> Can you please explain to me this "kc"? I know it's kasi. Does it mean "because"?



Instead of just saying "Nurse ka di ba?" (You are a nurse, aren't you?), the speaker inserted the enclitic particle kasi to add an explanatory or confirmatory function. There must be a statement or discussion preceding this question where in the interlocutor was compelled to ask, "why?"(_just a wild guess_), and thus this question was presented, "Nurse ka kasi di ba" (Because you're a nurse, aren't you?)

EDIT:

In Tagalog, kasi is a conjunction and is the most colloquial way of saying 'because'.


----------



## jospalato

Thank you for your explanation. I find this "kc" everywhere. Now I understand that you are using it as a conjuction.


----------

